
Ethereum scalability research and development subsidy programs - wslh
https://blog.ethereum.org/2018/01/02/ethereum-scalability-research-development-subsidy-programs/
======
ilaksh
The subsidies are for substantial amounts: $50,000 to $1M and are to support
development of sharding and layer 2 systems.

